# εκσεσημασμένος



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν 319 _*εξεσημασμένη_!!!



Πέρα από την παραπάνω επισήμανση, καλό είναι να υπάρχει ένα νήμα με την ιατρική σημασία, αφού η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα σημερινά λεξικά ενώ σ' εκείνα που έχουν το _εκσημαίνω_ δεν θα βρούμε τη νέα σημασία του. 

Στο διαδίκτυο:
εκσεσημασμένος = marked, pronounced
εκσεσημασμένη ταχυκαρδία = marked tachycardia
Σε λεξικό:
hyperaphia = (νευρ.) απτική υπεραισθησία, εκσεσημασμένη αίσθηση της αφής
hypervascularity = εκσεσημασμένη αγγειοβρίθεια

Κυκλοφορεί και ο απλοποιημένος (χωρίς αναδιπλασιασμό) τύπος: _εκσημασμένος_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2011)

Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ για την πληρέστατη ανάλυση!


----------

